# Wie hältst du's mit der Vorbaulänge?



## Carotte (1. August 2013)

Hallo, 

Ich muss mich zwischen zwei Rahmengrössen entscheiden.
das kleinere, Trek Lush in xs hat, logisch, die kürzere Oberrohrlänge und man hat mir bei nem Bikefitter, Synergy in Berlin, zu dann einem 90mm Vorbau geraten wegen geringerer Nervosität. So wie die mir das Rad angepasst hatten, war die Passform traumhaft.
Aber ich bin unsicher, da MTB- Anfängerin: ich bin zwar nur 1,60 cm gross, habe aber eine Innenbeinlänge von 75 cm barfuss, also eien kurzen Oberkörper. Ist xs nicht zu klein? Wie ist das Fahrverhalten wirklich, wenn ich zwei cm mehr Oberrohr habe und zwei cm weniger Vorbau?
Ich bin zwar eine sportliche Radfahrerin und komme vom Rennrad, aber MTBs kenne ich noch nicht so gut und meine Grösse ist nie vorrätig zum Probefahren.
Welche Vorbaulängen fahrt Ihr kleineren Frauen?
Man sieht ständig FahrerInnen mit Stummelvorbauten, ist das gerade Mode, ist lang das neue uncool oder eigentlich besser?

Und, ganz ab vom Thema: Gibt es Seiten im Netz, Karten oder Bücher über Trails im berliner Grunewald oder überhaupt Berlin und Umgebung?

Danke im voraus
Carotte


----------



## Vaena (1. August 2013)

Lieber ne Nummer zu klein als zu gross umgekehr wie bei den Kleidern 

Ich hab ähnliche Ausmasse wie du.
Hatte als Anfängerbike auch einen S Rahmen, weil mir irgendwelche Leute etwas von mehr Laufruhe gelabert haben.
Fakt war aber, dass die Laufruhe dir nix bringt, wenn du in den Trails gegen die Geometrie kämpfst. Gerade als Anfänger.

Als ich dann mein XS Rahmen hatte war alles wie Butter (ich fahre ein Cannondale Scalpel Feminine von 2009)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (2. August 2013)

Eine zu große Sitzlänge bzw zu langes Oberrohr führt  beim Abfahren hinter dem Sattel  zu gestreckten Armen und damit zu  Unsicherheit beim
Lenken und Abfedern .
Ich hattte vom Rennrad kommend auch erst einen zu  größeren Rahmen .
 Auf dem MTB mußt du viel aktiver fahren je technischer die Trails werden    dh öfter dein Gewicht verlagern  wie auf dem RR . Schon Querfeldeinfahrer  nehmen   kleinere  Rahmen und sitzen 
aufrechter  .


----------



## scylla (2. August 2013)

Carotte schrieb:


> Aber ich bin unsicher, da MTB- Anfängerin: ich bin zwar nur 1,60 cm gross, habe aber eine Innenbeinlänge von 75 cm barfuss, also eien kurzen Oberkörper. Ist xs nicht zu klein? Wie ist das Fahrverhalten wirklich, wenn ich zwei cm mehr Oberrohr habe und zwei cm weniger Vorbau?



erst mal solltest du dich verabschieden von der Rahmenhöhenberechnung aufgrund der Beinlänge, auch wenn das von einigen Händlern und Herstellern immer noch propagiert werden mag. Das ist zwar nicht nur beim Mtb Quatsch, aber besonders da 
Gerade "Langbeiner" fahren mit einem kleineren Rahmen oft besser, weil ein langes Oberrohr eben nicht zu einem kurzen Oberkörper passt und die Sitzposition zu gestreckt wird.

Auf dem Mtb sitzt man doch ein Stück weit anders als auf dem Rennrad. Die meisten mögen's auf dem Mtb aufrechter und mit weniger Sattelüberhöhung.

Wenn du allerdings vor hast mit zwei unterschiedlichen Rahmen mittels der Vorbaulänge auf dieselbe Sitzposition zu kommen, und sicher bist, dass dir diese Sitzposition auch wirklich taugt, dann würde ich eher zu einem längeren Oberrohr=größeren Rahmen greifen, um einen kürzeren Vorbau fahren zu können. Zumindest, wenn's richtig ins Gelände gehen soll. 90mm Vorbau halte ich mittlerweile höchstens noch am CC-Radl für angebracht. Ein kürzerer Vorbau macht das Rad direkter und agiler, und man hat gefühlt mehr Kontrolle, da man nicht durch den langen Vorbau mit gestreckten Armen nach vorne gezwungen wird , sondern selbst entscheiden kann, wohin man den Schwerpunkt verlagern will. 

Der Haken an der Geschichte: bist du dir wirklich sicher, dass dir die vom "Bikefitter" angepasste Sitzposition wirklich dauerhaft taugt? Als Anfängerin würde ich das anzweifeln. Auch wenn dir die Passform jetzt (mit Rennraderfahrung) als traumhaft vorkommt, muss das nicht so bleiben... siehe oben, was ich zur Sitzposition auf RR und Mtb geschrieben habe. Mein Mann hat vom Rennrad kommend seinen ersten Reiserad/Trekking-Rahmen zwei Nummern zu groß gekauft (was er heute bereut) und an seinem ersten Mtb einen 130er Vorbau gefahren (dasselbe Mtb ist bis vor kurzem noch gefahren, allerdings mit einem 90er Vorbau).

Der zweite Haken: du hast dir einen "Damenrahmen" ausgewählt mit extra kurzem Oberrohr. Diese Geometrie werde ich nie verstehen, weil sie einen ja quasi zwingt lange Vorbauten zu fahren, wenn man eine sportlichere Sitzposition mag. 
Ich hab mir eben mal die Geometrie vom Lush angeschaut: 528mm Oberrohrlänge in Größe 14,5''? Aufrechte Sitzposition und kurzer Oberkörper hin- oder her, aber das halte ich für arg kurz! 

Fazit: 90mm Vorbau würde ich nicht machen. Zu großer Rahmen aber auch nicht, da sich deine Wohlfühl-Sitzposition auf dem Mtb vor dem Hintergrund, dass du bisher nur RR gewohnt bist, durchaus noch stark ändern könnte.
Was tun? Vielleicht hast du mal die Möglichkeit, die beiden Räder im Gelände probe zu fahren?
Kontaktiere doch mal die Userin   @HiFi XS, die kommt aus Berlin und hat glaube ich ein Lush. Das mit den Trailtipps dürfte sich dann nebenbei auch noch erledigen


----------



## Carotte (2. August 2013)

Danke für Deinen Beitrag, Scylla,

Ich habe gleich eine pm an HiFi geschickt.

Nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz.........ohjeohje, was mach ich nur!?
Und nirgendwo nirgends eine Möglichkeit zum Probefahren in xs oder s!

Also das mit dem "verkürzen" der Oberrohrlänge durch den kurzen Vorbau  kam dadurch zustande, dass man mir ein traumhaftes s-works epic in S angeboten hat zu einem unwiderstehlichen Preis, der aber immer noch weit über meinem eigentlichen Limit lag. Daher bin ich zu dem Bikefitter gegangen, um keinen Fehlkauf zu machen. Und die Antwort war so ungefähr: Naja, wenn ich das Rad unbedingt haben muss, dann mit einem ganz kurzen Vorbau, aber ideal ist anders. Dafür gibt man nicht soooo viel Geld aus.
Die nächstbeste Lösung, nicht unrealistisch, wäre ein Specialized Era in S, xs gibt's da nicht, mit mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten in der Einstellung, klasse Rad.
Und dann als beste Lösung wurde mir das Trek Lush in xs empfohlen, sicher auch ein klasse Rad, aber nur noch online zu bekommen. Ich habe mich in der Einstellung auf dem Anpassungsgerät sehr wohl gefühlt, zumal mein rennradähnlicher Stadtflitzer bewusst zu kurz und vorne zu hoch eingestellt ist, damit ich Verkehrsübersicht habe. Also war die Einstellung, dann mit längerem Vorbau, nicht total fremd. Aber natürlich, vom Rennrad kommend, hatte ich spontan und ohne Nachdenken bei dem zu langen Epic erstmal kein Störgefühl, bis ich die andere Sitzposition vorgeführt bekam.

Nix ausser dem Epic habe ich in einem Laden gefunden, also konnte ich nie ein S oder xs in Frauengeometrie probieren, aber das S in Männer- bzw Unisexgeometrie ist eben zu lang.


----------



## Chrige (2. August 2013)

Carotte schrieb:


> Nix ausser dem Epic habe ich in einem Laden gefunden, also konnte ich nie ein S oder xs in Frauengeometrie probieren, aber das S in Männer- bzw Unisexgeometrie ist eben zu lang.


 
Hallo,

ich fahre das Specialized Era, allerdings in Grösse M (bin auch etwas grösser als du) und wohne wohl auch etwas weit weg zum Probe fahren . Ich bin begeistert und die Komponenten auf dem Era sind die gleichen wie auf dem Epic für den selben Preis. Es gibt allerdings wirklich keinen Grund ein "Ladiesbike" zu fahren. Bei mir stimmte es von der Geometrie her besser.

Ich habe kurz im Internet geschaut und gesehen, dass Specialized einige Händler und sogar Testcenter in Berlin und Umgebung hat (http://www.specialized.com/de/de/dealer-locator/#/?address=Berlin&radius=50&features=1). Da sollte doch eigentlich auch Testbikes in kleineren Grössen da sein.

Viel Spass beim suchen.


----------



## scylla (2. August 2013)

Carotte schrieb:


> Nicht zu lang und nicht zu kurz.........ohjeohje, was mach ich nur!?



tja, schwierig eben. 
Eigentlich musst du rausfinden, was dir selber taugt. Und gerade als Anfängerin ist das auch schon schwierig genug, das weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Ohne den ein- oder anderen Fehlkauf sei es nun bei Komponenten wie Vorbau oder Lenker, oder im worstcase gar beim Rahmen, wird das leider nicht ablaufen, bis man genau weiß, was man braucht und will. 

Meine persönliche Vorbaulängen-Theorie  zu der ich durch viel ausprobieren gefunden habe:

es sollte immer abhängig sein vom Einsatzbereich und der Rahmengeometrie... und um alles noch zu verkomplizieren auch noch verknüpft mit der Lenkerbreite, die dann wiederum auch noch vom Körperbau/Schulterbreite abhängt.

Am CC-Radl mit steilem Lenkwinkel um die 69-70°: 70-90mm Vorbau mit mäßig kurzem Lenker um die 680mm.
Am All-Mountain/Touren-Radl mit mittelmäßigem Lenkwinkel um die 67-68°: 50-70mm Vorbau mit etwas längerem Lenker.
Für technischeres Gelände (neumodisch wohl Enduro/Freeride/DH), flachem Lenkwinkel von kleinergleich 66°: <50mm Vorbau, breiter Lenker über 700mm

Hintergrund des ganzen:
- je steiler der Lenkwinkel, desto nervöser die Lenkung
- extrem flacher Lenkwinkel fühlt sich träge an und neigt zum "abkippen"
- je länger der Vorbau, desto träger die Lenkung
- je kürzer der Vorbau, desto weniger Überschlagsgefühle im Steilen
- je länger der Lenker desto träger die Lenkung, aber desto mehr Hebelweg und daher auch weniger Kraftaufwand beim Halten des Rads
- je länger der Lenker desto gestreckter die Sitzposition

das ganze vermischt sich halt gegenseitig und man versucht immer, einen für sich passenden Kompromiss aus den Extremen zu finden.

Du kannst das ganze aber nicht allein auf Sitzposition und Vorbaulänge eingrenzen. Die sonstige Geometrie des Rads, und vor allem was du damit letztendlich machen willst, sind ebenso entscheidend. Z.B. die Überstandshöhe/Sitzrohrlänge hast du noch gar nicht beachtet, Tretlagerhöhe ist auch nicht zu verachten, etc...
Da wird's halt für eine Anfängerin ganz kompliziert. 

Letztendlich würde ich nicht so viel "vertheoretisieren", das ist ja schön und gut für langweilige Stunden im Büro, führt dich wahrscheinlich erst mal nicht besonders viel weiter. 
Versuch, soviel wie möglich Probe zu fahren. Nicht einfach, bei deiner Größe, aber es gibt immer ein paar nette Privatleute, die einen vielleicht mal aufs eigene Rad sitzen lassen.
Du hast ja beim Bikefitter anscheinend schon gemerkt, dass du durch Probesitzen in verschiedenen Positionen schon einen potentiellen "Fehler" ausschließen konntest. Das funktioniert noch besser bei einer Testfahrt im Gelände, dabei kannst du auch gleich noch die anderen Aspekte besser beurteilen. 

Lass letztendlich einfach dein Bauchgefühl entscheiden. Was sich gut anfühlt, das passt!


----------



## Carotte (2. August 2013)

Danke Scylla, Dein Beitrag war, wie der weiter oben, sehr hilfreich.
Denn ich habe gelernt, dass ich wohl einen etwas breiteren Lenker als Leute mit meinen schmalen Schultern gewöhnlich fahren, mögen werde. Das  konnte ich immerhin durch in den Keller gehen und mal eben das viel zu grosse Rad meines Sohnes nehmen schon ausprobieren. Mein Rennradlenker ist mir nämlich auch zu schmal, owohl er angeblich total korrekt ist, das  wird irgendwann auch geändert werden. Also muss dann ja der Vorbau sowieso kürzer sein.
Und das Trek in xs hat eine fantastisch niedrige Überstandshöhe, ich werde am Anfang sicher ungewollt in alle möglichen Richtungen absteigen. Das Tretlager des Specialized ist etwas niedriger als das des Trek, also das Trek ist wohl mehr die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit längerem Federweg, die in jedem Bereich ganz gut ist.
Meine Unsicherheit kommt natürlich auch daher, dass ich noch gar nicht weiss, wie grosse Herausforderungen im Gelände mir letztlich Spass machen werden, da werde ich bestimmt am Ende was umstellen, nur hoffent lich nicht den Rahmen!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. August 2013)

Carotte schrieb:


> Danke Scylla, Dein Beitrag war, wie der weiter oben, sehr hilfreich.
> Denn ich habe gelernt, dass ich wohl einen etwas breiteren Lenker als Leute mit meinen schmalen Schultern gewöhnlich fahren, mögen werde. Das  konnte ich immerhin durch in den Keller gehen und mal eben das viel zu grosse Rad meines Sohnes nehmen schon ausprobieren. Mein Rennradlenker ist mir nämlich auch zu schmal, owohl er angeblich total korrekt ist, das  wird irgendwann auch geändert werden. Also muss dann ja der Vorbau sowieso kürzer sein.
> Und das Trek in xs hat eine fantastisch niedrige Überstandshöhe, ich werde am Anfang sicher ungewollt in alle möglichen Richtungen absteigen. Das Tretlager des Specialized ist etwas niedriger als das des Trek, also das Trek ist wohl mehr die eierlegende Wollmilchsau mit längerem Federweg, die in jedem Bereich ganz gut ist.
> Meine Unsicherheit kommt natürlich auch daher, dass ich noch gar nicht weiss, wie grosse Herausforderungen im Gelände mir letztlich Spass machen werden, da werde ich bestimmt am Ende was umstellen, nur hoffent lich nicht den Rahmen!



Hi Carotte,

mit meinem Lush bin ich bestens zufrieden. Ich finde das Rad sehr vielseitig und es macht einfach viel Spaß mit dem Lush (nur den Lenker musste ich SOFORT austauschen. Was hat Trek dabei nur gedacht ).  

Das Rad will gefahren werden!   Ich bin kein Crack, was das Fahren in sehr schwere Gelände angeht. Aber bisher, hat das Rad alles ohne problem gekonnt, wozu ich mich zugetraut habe.  Ich würde sogar sagen, ich fahr mehr als vorher - weil das Rad mir Zuversicht verleiht. Das Rad klettert auch sehr gut - bin da zufrieden.

Warum das so it? Weiss nicht so genau - fährt sich gut   Die Geo scheint - wenigstens zu diesem Zwergkörper - gut  angepasst zu sein.  

ich hab dir eine Mail geschickt. Eine Testfahrt kannst Du gern mit meinem 'S' Rahmen machen! Veilleicht kaufst du dir eine XS Rahmen - dann können wir gegenseitig die verschiedene Rahmen austesten  Als ich ein Rad kaufen müsste (weil mein geliebtes HiFi gestohlen wurde) war der XS bereits ausverkauft - aber die S taugt! 


LG
Hifi


----------



## Carotte (2. August 2013)

Ja, gerne mal gegenseitig probefahren, ich schick Dir meine Kontaktdaten


----------



## HiFi XS (2. August 2013)

Glückwunsch!!!!  Mit dem Lush wird's du wohl Spaß haben 

Schau auch bitte hierhin - die Berliner Ladies Gruppe  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595881


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carotte (2. August 2013)

HiFi, wo und wie bringt man bei dem Rad eigentlich einen Trinkflaschenhalter an??
Oder fahren richtige MTBler nicht mit Trinkflasche, weil die doch bloss aus der Halterung hopst? Irgendwie so'ne Frage von tiefgreifender Ahnungslosigkeit, sorry.
Es gibt  eine Riesen-Satteltasche mit integrierter Trinkkflaschenaufnahme von Topeak, ansonsten bliebe ja nur ein Camelback, das ist vielleicht für eine Fahrt im Grunewald irgendwie Overkill.
Hast Du einen Trick für das Problem oder haben findige Mechaniker was gefunden?
Für die Ladies-Gruppe werde ich mich sicher interessieren, danke.


----------



## Itzy (6. August 2013)

Ich bin zwar nicht Hifi, aber ich antworte trotzdem 
Ich mag am MTB überhaupt keine Trinkflaschenhalter, die stören mich irgendwie. Aber unterbringen lassen die sich auch am Rahmen. Ansonsten habe ich einen kleinen Bikerucksack mit ner 2l-Trinkblase, das reicht für normale Touren und ich nehme den auch bei einer kurzen Runde mit. Da ist auch mein Werkzeug und der Ersatzschlauch sowie die Pumpe drin, denn eine Satteltasche am MTB gefällt mir noch weniger als der Flaschenhalter


----------



## Carotte (6. August 2013)

Danke, Itzy

Ich werde mal einen ganz kleinen Rucksack suchen


----------



## HiFi XS (7. August 2013)

Hi Carotte -

ich fahr auch ohne Flasche am Rahmen, aber einge Leute fahren gern mit einer - ist Geschmacksache. Es gibt auf dem Lush auf jeden Fall eine Aufnahme - da wo die Flasche immer hinkommt. Ich selber fahr auch mit Trickblase. Wenn ich unter 2 Stunde fahre, nehme ich eine Trickflasche einfach mit in den Rücksack. Wenn Du rumspringst, brauchst Du eine Falschenhalter, der die Flasche gut festhält.


----------



## Carotte (7. August 2013)

Ah, das freut mich aber, dass man am Rahmen doch eine Flasche anbringen könnte.
Also bis ich (freiwillig) mit dem Radl rumspringen kann, wird es wohl noch etwas dauern . Neulich habe ich mal zur Probe meine Stadtgurke durch den Wald gehetzt und bin durch ein Fuchsloch ins Fliegen gekommen - puh, irgendwie haben die Räder am Ende nach unten gezeigt und die Füsse auch, ich weiss gar nicht wie.
Meist habe ich die schlechte Angewohnheit, zu wenig zu trinken, ich muss mich da disziplinieren.


----------



## mtbbee (7. August 2013)

es gibt Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Einschub (z.B. Bontrager Side Cage Carbon) - habe ich an meinem Trek auch - das funktionierts auch mit der Flasche an kleinen Rahmen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

